# Kelp - free choice or not



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

So, I got 3 does back from a customer. They were well cared for but customer ended up with some health issues that forced her to get rid of her animals. These girls are going through kelp like there is no tomorrow and have been doing so since I got them back in November. I normally feed kelp free choice. My other girls eat it at about the same rate as the minerals. But I'm now going through about 4 cups a day of kelp for 6 goats - 5 of which are Nigerian Dwarfs. 

I want to make sure everyone gets enough kelp but this is getting ridiculous. I don't mind going through a period of time where they eat a lot of kelp because when I first got kelp I had about 11 goats go through a 50 lb bag in a month and then after that, they ate it at about the same as the minerals.

My problem is that I'm trying hard to make feeding time easier. I already have to separate goats for feeding and I sprout oats which is half their feed. I guess I'm dreading having to spoon out kelp and add more time to my feeding time and had gotten away from adding all the different stuff that I used to put on their feed.

So I'm at this dilemma and trying to figure out how much kelp per day do my goats really need. If they only need a couple of tablespoons per day, then maybe it would be worth it to just add it to the feed even though I'd finally gotten away from adding extras.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Never used Kelp, so I do not know, hopefully someone will chime in soon.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks. The place where I get my kelp is about 1.5 hours away and they charge $54 for a 50 lb bag of kelp. I would like to get my trips down to once a year and not purchase 100 bags for 6 goats.


----------



## MissyParkerton (Nov 24, 2012)

Is it mostly the three returned does who are pigging out on the kelp? I wonder if they are instinctively trying to make up for a deficiency by consuming the large amounts? My goats have kelp free choice and sometime go through phases of eating A LOT, and at other times barely touch it. So, my feeling is that your does will eventually level themselves out on how much they are eating. That's just my feeling, though, not anything written in stone. I have read in several places that goats will not OD themselves on kelp, they consume just what they need. Funny how much goats in general love the stuff.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Maybe you can just mix it into the minerals?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It is the 3 girls that came back but they have been back since November so any deficiencies should have been taken care of. They were very well cared for and had good hay, feed and minerals. 

They were a bit (actually a lot) overly loved with the feed so now they only get 1/4 cup of sprouted oats per day. So not sure if they are compensating by eating the kelp. 

It is frustrating because I had worked over a year on getting my feed program to the point that I have healthy goats that have needed almost no deworming. So now I may have to do something different and again play around with things. It took a lot of time and work before and I just have too much going on right now to do the whole thing over again.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Well, you won't believe this. I think the goats are going to drive me out of my mind! :crazy:

Since Thanksgiving week, I have gone through almost three 50 lb bags of kelp. So in an almost 3 month period, I have gone through almost 150 lbs of kelp (and this only for 6-7 goats). :GAAH::wallbang::hair: I finally decide to do something about it. 

Just now I went out there to do my evening chores. The kelp was almost not even touched. :scratch: So my problem may be solved and I may not have to change any feeding practices. So I may have worried for nothing. :doh::hammer: I will see as time goes on.

Needless to say, I'm going to sit down with a nice cup of hot chocolate with a little added Bailey's. :coffee2:


----------



## MissyParkerton (Nov 24, 2012)

Maybe give them until this time next month to slow down on the kelp, that way you can keep things easier for yourself for now. Revisit the issue again next month, then decide if you need to make changes? That's what I'd do. I like to keep things as easy as possible too!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I ended up having to mix the kelp with the minerals to slow them down because they all just ate and ate on it. I love having the kelp out, but quite honestly can't afford to keep it out alone free choiced having them eat it up so fast. Mixing it in with the minerals helped slow them down.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I've always mixed my kelp with the free choice minerals. I bought a 25 lb bag last may and still have about 5 lbs left. (but I only have two nigerians dwarf does)


----------



## MissyParkerton (Nov 24, 2012)

Oh good, glad to hear they've slowed down hopefully that will be the new trend!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

So how'd it turn out Karen? I just bought 50 lbs of kelp today...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Turned out I had to add the kelp to my mineral. They just kept eating too much. I add 1/3 cup of kelp to 1 cup of mineral.

I'm finding that they eat the mineral better.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I'll keep that in mind


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I had the same problem , i went through so flipping much , i couldnt afford to keep buying it  I always want to supply them with everything they need and can benefit from , but i had to draw the line somewhere. I did add it to their minerals , but seemed like they ate it just as much as they would if i put it out separately. 
I would like to try again though , we'll see.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The first time I ever fed kelp, I naively filled a PVC mineral tube and sauntered in to hang it on the mineral tree. 30 seconds later I was laying on my back with multiple hoof marks. The mineral tube was being bashed around the pen with a line of goats licking it all up off the ground.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

goathiker said:


> the first time i ever fed kelp, i naively filled a pvc mineral tube and sauntered in to hang it on the mineral tree. 30 seconds later i was laying on my back with multiple hoof marks. The mineral tube was being bashed around the pen with a line of goats licking it all up off the ground.


Too funny , :ROFL::ROFL:


----------



## SerenitySquare (Jun 28, 2014)

goathiker said:


> The first time I ever fed kelp, I naively filled a PVC mineral tube and sauntered in to hang it on the mineral tree. 30 seconds later I was laying on my back with multiple hoof marks. The mineral tube was being bashed around the pen with a line of goats licking it all up off the ground.


hehe, yes mine love it as well.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Sad thing is that it's true...Jeter, Knuckles, and Nelson together weighed about 670 lbs. They just flattened me and the does stole the tube.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

What did you have mixed in with that kelp Jill ? lol.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Here is the suggested dose a day of kelp. They say 2% of daily ration for goats, so that is using it as a feed additive I guess. I used to feed mine an ounce a day when I top dressed their grain. Usually I just mix it with their minerals.

Dairy Cows and Beef Cattle: 2 - 4 oz. per day
Heifers: 2 - 4 oz. per day
Calves: 1 - 2 oz. per day
Range Cattle: free choice at two parts meal to one part salt mix
Horses: ½ oz. per day
Goats: 2% of ration
Sheep: 2% of ration
Swine: Free choice or 50 lbs to 2000 lbs of complete ration
Chickens, broilers or layers: 1% of total feed pre-mixed
Turkeys: 1 to 2% of total feed pre-mixed
Dogs (standard size): 1 teaspoon per day
Cats: ¼ teaspoon per day

_* ½ oz = 1 Rounded Tablespoon
_


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:lol: Jill! I'm scared to feed them now...haha!


----------

